# what do you guys think..?



## Fitbmx123 (Jun 7, 2012)

first time tying with EP fibers and I came up with these back country toads ( snook reds tarpon ETC Dirty water)

threw some silly legs and chenile in a couple..


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Fish are pretty dumb, so, it'll catch fish.

I would trim more off the sides of the body, do it more uniformly, and change the angle of the cut.


----------



## Fitbmx123 (Jun 7, 2012)

trim it up more? how should i cut it?


----------



## Fitbmx123 (Jun 7, 2012)

trimmed em up a bit, and angled it back more but its kinda hard to see in pics. how do they look now?


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Better...is there a reason you tied the bodies like that and not like a standard toad?


----------



## Fitbmx123 (Jun 7, 2012)

did i tie the bodies wrong? I tied it off a redfish toad I bought..


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Looks like it. The hairs are bent backwards way too much. They're supposed to be facing directly out for the most part. Look at the last few pages of the what have you tied lately thread.


----------



## Fitbmx123 (Jun 7, 2012)

Yeah i did tie them back, i think they will work, but ill tie up a new batch this week and post the out come. Thanks for the advice matty.


----------



## kyleh (Nov 3, 2012)

Those will catch... Nice choice in colors..


----------



## byrdseye (Sep 22, 2010)

I think those will work fine......nice job.


----------



## salt_fly (Apr 23, 2012)

Looks a lot like a fly called a "redfish crack" except they usually have a craft fur tail with vertical stripes from a sharpie. Redfish love them.


----------



## Fitbmx123 (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks guys, i appreciate it! I tied some of those but spun deer hair instead, really haven't been able to use them because the reds are really spooky in Jacksonville right now. Super light landing flies are all I've been using.


----------



## kamakuras (Feb 23, 2012)

I like it. I tie a similar fly and leave the body fiber bulky to make it subsurface and push water.


----------



## Fitbmx123 (Jun 7, 2012)

Well i got a chance to throw the fly for 2 days in a row and i love it. Great profile, great action, and the fish dig it 
There is a leaf on the fly in this one



Snook, reds, ladyfish, bass, trout, flounder, just about everything likes it. One over slot red.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

Nice color on those reds. That must be some stained water you're fishing. The flies look good to me, and obviously the fish like them too.


----------



## Fitbmx123 (Jun 7, 2012)

The waters pretty dark, but the reds bellies were bright orange, it was weird. Thanks bud! preciate' it!


----------



## BugDopeforENP (May 29, 2013)

That snook looks like a swordspine snook. That's awesome, good job.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Don't listen to Marty, the toad bodies look fine. I tie some of mine angled back as well. They work great.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> Don't listen to Marty, the toad bodies look fine. I tie some of mine angled back as well. They work great.


Of course they will work. I'm just OCD about my flies, because they are my form of artwork.


----------



## richwalker71 (Feb 11, 2010)

I tie most of my Toads "v" style like that. It's faster for me than figure 8ing.


----------



## Jacob_Johnson (Sep 15, 2010)

Is there a video on how to tie in the "v" style?


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Nice fish and nice reel! I clearly need to make the drive up there and go fish.


----------



## richwalker71 (Feb 11, 2010)

I did a quick search on YouTube. Didn't find anything. I could to post a SBS later tonight if you want.


----------



## Jacob_Johnson (Sep 15, 2010)

Yeah that'd help for sure, always like to learn different ways to tie. Thanks!


----------



## richwalker71 (Feb 11, 2010)

Posted a SBS in this section.


----------



## BugDopeforENP (May 29, 2013)

To get the V all you have to do after you tie in your EP fibers is just do a few wraps in front of the fibers. After you tie them in Pull both ends of fiber back and wrap in front until you get the V that your looking for. If pictures are needed I will post.


----------



## Fitbmx123 (Jun 7, 2012)

First EP minnows, how do they look?


----------

